
Smooth Video Game Emulation in Emacs - jordigh
http://emacsninja.com/posts/smooth-video-game-emulation-in-emacs.html
======
triska
This is awesome work, and also a truly great writeup! I particularly enjoyed
the outline of iterations to improve performance. Thank you very much for
putting this together!

Emacs in general has great potential as a truly general programmable
environment, and this is an amazing illustration of these abilities.

------
hedora
CHIP-8 brings back memories.

There's a pile of COSMAC-VIP magazines somewhere in my parents' basement.
Writing an emulator and typing them in seems like it would be a fun project.

------
doublepg23
Wow, that was an excellent post. I love that they ended up contributing back
to a couple projects as they found bugs or lack of functionality with them.

------
acomjean
An improvement on the classics:

M-x tetris.

or if your the text adventure type

M-x dunnet

(M-x usually is "esc -x")

~~~
cptn_brittish
By default M is Meta or Alt not esc

------
distantsounds
All these things emacs does, and yet is still a sub-par text editor.

